# Titling a Mutt



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I think this site should answer your questions
AKC Canine Partners. AKC program for Canine Partners.

ETA:Its the AKC program for mixed breeds


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

That article is actually outdated - mixed breeds (called "All Americans" by AKC) compete in the same classes and earn the same titles as purebred dogs.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

The AKC site, akc.org, is a good place to start looking for info. The following is a link to their info on getting started in dog shows and trials http://images.akc.org/pdf/Dog_Shows.pdf It should be helpful and has a link in the text to the program for getting an AKC number for a mixed breed dog.

You can also search on akc.org for events in your area. I think it's a good idea to go to a couple of those just to observe and see whether it's something you want to put time, effort and money into. While you're there you can talk to people and get suggestions on training locations etc. It's also good as you progress in your training to have trainers who compete with their dogs and train with others who are planning to compete. Good luck!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@Brave

Mixed breeds are not eligible to enter AKC Tracking or Hunt Tests.
They can enter all other events. 
Mixed breeds have been doing well in Obedience, Agility and Rally Obedience.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

The ILP/PAL registration process allows those of us that can't register our dogs in the normal method for a variety of reasons. I have one boy that is a rescue and I have one boy that never received his paperwork from the breeder. Both will be registered in the ILP/PAL registration process. The only requirement for the dog is that it be spayed/neutered. I just read my application and you can participate in hunt tests and tracking tests. I think you can only be excluded from conformation. The link in an above posting takes you to the page with the application. You will have to send in photos of your dog and a spay/neuter cert from your vet. I will be competing with my ILP/PAL dogs in obedience and hunt tests this summer. Get out there and have fun!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@ Alaska7133

IPL for a purebred dog is different than mixed breed registration. IPL registered urebreed dogs that don't have papers are eligible to enter all AKC events.

Mixed breeds that are registered can NOT participate in Tracking or Hunt Tests. I am 100% sure about this. 
THe AKC site clearly has information about it also. Agility, Obedience, Rally Obedience and Coursing Ability are the only events that a mixed breed can enter:AKC Canine Partners. AKC program for Canine Partners.

and of coures Mixed Breeds can get the new THD title.

Here the wording from the AKC website:

Here's the information on the AKC website about what events Mixed Breeds can participate in :

Eligibility to participate in AKC Agility, Obedience and AKC Rally® trials accepting Canine Partners entries and the new Coursing Ability Tests.

Here's the link:

http://classic.akc.org/mixedbreeds/listing_info.cfm


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Mixed breeds can't enter performance events because those are limited only to specific breeds. I can't enter my golden in a herding trial, and someone couldn't enter their border collie in a hunt test. Performance events are specifically held to test the natural instincts and trainability that are unique features of that breed.

I believe the reason mixed breeds can't enter tracking tests is because they are already so hard to get into, so they are limiting it to purebreds.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@Louisiana

You are right about the reason for only allowing Purebreds into tracking tests.
It's very hard to get into TDX tests and VST tests especially.
There are usually about 2-3 threads a year on the yahoo group for tracking about this.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Brave said:


> I just read this article from 2009 that says altered mutts can get an AKC ID number and participate in stand-alone events.
> 
> I've been thinking about trying Bear out in Obedience, because it would give us a goal and something to work for, but I'm not sure what it entails.
> 
> ...


It would be OTCH Bear CGC. Championship titles go in front of the name.


----------

